# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  شرح الرموز التى تظهر على شاشة الايفون

## kojyy

سنعرض عليكم ان شاء الله فى هذه المشاركة بعض من الرموز الهامة   التى تظهر فى أعلى شاشة الآيفون ومعانيها وكيفية تفعيلها والغائها صدقونى  بالرغم من امتلاكى للايفون الا انه كانت هناك بعض الرموز تظهر على الشاشة  ولم اكن اعلم ماهيتها وفى هذا الموضوع سيتم عرض معظم الرموز على الشاشة     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     ***** رمز TTY   
 Telecommunications Device for the Deaf  ظهور هذا الرمز يدل على تفعيل خدمة ال TTY الخاصة بضعاف السمع    وهي خدمة تقدمها بعض مزودي الخدمة للتواصل   بين الاخوة ذوي الحالات الخاصة   عبر جهاز خاص يتم توصيله بالهاتف   وتكون وسيلة الاتصال بين الطرفين الرسائل     اذا رأيت هذا الرمز واحببت الغائه اذهب الى    اضغط على Settings ثم Phone    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    اجعل TTY  الاختيار OFF  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *****   علامة اخرى تظهر كالصورة التالية    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ويظهر هذا الرمز مع الشبكات العادية والتوجي   وفى هذا الحالة يسمي GPRS   ويتحكم مزود الخدمة فى دخولك على الانترنت من خلاله عن طريق اعدادت   Cellular Data Network  فإذا كانت الاعدادات صحيحة ستتمكن من الدخول على الانترنت  ولقفل هذا الباب كليا ومنع الهاتف من الدخول على الانترنت من خلال مزود الخدمة  ادخل على Setting  ثم Network ثم اقفل   Cellular Data    ***** رمز قفل دوران شاشة الآيفون 
Portrait orientation lock 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   يظهر هذا الرمز عندما تقوم بقفل دوران شاشة الآيفون
وتفيد فى حالة اذا ماكنت تريد ان لا تدور الشاشة معك عند تغيير وضع الآيفون 
من الرأسي للأفقي
وهذه الخاصية فى  فقط.  ios4
الطريقة : 
بالضغط على زرار الهوم مرتين متتاليتين (دبل كليك)
ستظهر لك البرامج التى تعمل فى الخلفية ثم سحب الآيقون لناحية اليمين
ستجد فى نهاية اليسار آيقونة دائرة غير مكتملة بسهم وفى وسطها قفل
وهذه الآيقونة هي المسئولة عن قفل وفتح تدوير شاشة الآيفون
اضغط عليها مرة للقفل ومرة ثانيه للفتح 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *****  رمز الشبكة
Cell Signal 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ظهور هذا الرمز يدل على ان الشبكة تعمل ويمكنك استقبال وارسال المكالمات
ويمكنك معرفة قوة الشبكة من ضعفها من عدد الشرط الموجودة فى الرمز
فكلما قلت الشرط دل ذلك على ضعف قوة الارسال
وعندما تكون الشبكة معدومة تظهر لك  No Service      ***** رمز وضع الطائرة
Airplane Mode 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   يظهر هذا الرمز عندما تقوم بجعل الهاتف على وضع الطائرة
ووضع الطائرة هو وضع يتم فيه قفل الشبكة ولا تستطيع اجراء المكالمات
وستلاحظ عند ادخال الهاتف فى هذا الوضع انه سيتم ايقاف شبكة الواي فاي 
والبلوتوث
ولكن يمكنك فتح الواي فاي والعمل عليها فى هذا الوضع
ويمكنك العمل على الهاتف طبيعيا الا اجراء واستقبال المكالمات
وهذا يكون مفيدا أحياناً عندما تكون فى حاجه الى الاسترخاء مع آي-فونك العزيز
بعيدا عن ضجيج المتصلين 
ووضع الهاتف على وضع الطائرة مفيد عند النوم
حيث انه يقفل الشبكة وتستريح من إزعاج هؤلاء الذين يتصلون فى اوقات متاخرة
وتستريح أيضا من المشاكل الصحية التى تسببها اشارات الشبكة للنائمين أمثال 
الأرق والصداع
فاحرص دائما وانت نائم ان يكون الهاتف مقفل او على وضع الطائرة   ***** رمز تحويل المكالمات
Call Forwarding 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   يظهر هذا الرمز عند تفعيل تحويل المكالمات   ***** رمز الثري جي
3G 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يظهر هذا الرمز عندما يكون الهاتف متصل بشبكة تدعم الثري جي
وهذه الشبكة أسرع فى نقل البيانات والتصفح على الانترنت
ولكنها تؤثؤ أثر سلبى على البطارية
ويفضل قفل هذه الخدمة
ويمكنك قفلها من  Settings  ثم Network
ثم اجعل Enable 3G  على الوضع off      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ***** رمز الإيدج
EDGE  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ظهور هذا الرمز يعنى أنه يمكنك الدخول على شبكة الانترنت من خلال مزود 
الخدمة اذا سمح لك
بمعنى تستطيع الدخول على الانترنت اذا سمح لك مزود الخدمة بذلك
يمكن ان يكون الرمز بهذا الشكل    ***** رمز الواي فاي
Wi-Fi   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
يدل هذا الرمز على ان الهاتف متصل بشبكة واي فاي
ويمكنك الدخول على الانترنت من خلالها
لاحظ ظهور الواي فاي يلغى ظهور الثري جي    ***** رمز ال
VPN   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
ظهور هذا الرمز يعنى انك متصل على شبكة  VPN *وال VPNهي ميزة في الآيفون الهدف منها كسر حجب المواقع* * * ** ***** رمز
Network Activity  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ظهور هذا الرمز يبين ان الهاتف يقوم بنقل بيانات وارسال بيانات من
والى شبكة الانترنت   ***** رمز البلوتوث
Bluetooth 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يدل هذا الرمز على أن الهاتف مفعل عليه البلوتوث
واذا ظهر باللون الازرق يعنى ان هناك ارتباط نشط عن طريق البلوتوث    ***** رمز البطارية ونسبة البطارية
Battery & Battery Percentage   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   هذا الرمز يبين البطارية وكم تبقى منها من الشحن
ويختلف شكل البطارية على حسب حالة البطارية
اما ان تكون فارغة او ممتلئة او متصله بالشاحن او متصله بالشاحن وممتلئة
واذا احببت اظهار النسبة المئوية للبطارية قم بتفعيل النسبة من
Settings ثم General ثم Usage
ثم اجعل Battery Percentage على الوضع on 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
  ***** رمز مبين شحن سماعة البلوتوث
Bluetooth Headset battery indicator    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   يظهر هذا الرمز عندما تكون البلوتوث متصلة بالآيفون وتشحن   ***** رمز المنبه
Alarm  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   وجود هذا الرمز يدل على ان هناك تنبيه مفعل على الهاتف    ***** رمز ال
Play   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ظهور هذا الرمز يعنى انه هناك ملف صوتى يعمل   ***** رمز ال
GPS 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
ظهور هذا الرمز يعن ان أحد البرامج يستخدم GPS    ***** رمز القفل
Locked 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     وهذا يعنى ان شاشة الهاتف مقفلة
ويلزم سحب السلايد لفتح الشاشة
شاركونا التعليقات هل ظهرت لكم رموز غريبة اعلى شاشة الآيفون
للعلم توجد رموز كثيرة تم اضافتها مع الجليبريك ولم يتم ذكرها فى المقال     منقول باضافات للمنتدى المغربى

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك اخى-شرح اكثر من سلس كافى وافى-جزيت خيرا

----------


## bouhelal

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله تعالىآ وبركاته بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم علىآ هــآته الموآضيع المفيدة والرآئعة

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kojyy

شكرا للجميع على المرور الكريم

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم اناملك ياصديقى وبوركت

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## helpo

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا علي التوضيح الجيد

----------


## lamraniok

بارك الله فيك

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

احسن الله اليك اخي على هذا الشرح الرائع

----------


## محمد السيد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## امير الصمت

بارك الله فيك  وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## mor71

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي شرح ممتاز و سهل

----------


## dark140

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## salinas

جزاك الله خيرا اخي مجدي

----------


## charafi

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## سماره مدلول

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## chakib406

_مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير_

----------

